

The Story of the Ribbon: Rationale Behind Office 2007 UI - scottmc
http://blogs.msdn.com/jensenh/archive/2008/03/12/the-story-of-the-ribbon.aspx

======
scottmc
After Microsoft being attacked for years about mediocre (awful?) interface
design, this presentation really proves that some serious, deep thought has
been put into the new version. Given that the new interface is the first that
I enjoy to use, I think it paid off.

An interesting factoid: Many Office users spend more one-on-one time with
office than with their spouses...

